# Does Anyone Do Needlework?



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 20, 2019)

Does anyone do needlework? I found a cute project that I thought I might be able to make for my granddaughters.
Super Easy Non-Slip PomPom Rug
I am usually very good at knit, crochet, etc, but I cannot figure out how this pattern makes pom poms.
I was wondering if someone could take a look and see what they think? Looks adorable finished, but heck if I can tell how it's made....


----------



## jujube (Jul 20, 2019)

It looks to me like the yarn already has the pom poms attached.  You don't have to make them, just crochet it all together.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 22, 2019)

Well, that leaves it out for me then. I thought it looked like ordinary yarn. Thank you for answering my question though, I thought the rug was really cute.

Here's a funny....I tried to make pom poms recently for a cute hat I made. Now my hat looks like Cousin It. And would you believe it, I had people that actually like it?


----------

